# What other diagnosis have you had?



## KellyRae (Mar 1, 2011)

I was wondering what other diagnosis for your symptoms 
any of you have had before being correctly diagnosed with Hashi's...

thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

i was having horrible neck/upper back pain and that's what prompted an MRI back in October~snowballing since.. They found nodules on my thyroid. FNA, testing testing later~they say I have hashi's but on the lab report from the FNA~no hurthle cells found ??
so who knows.
The rheumatologist suspects lupus, but all my labs are 'fine'. 
I'm one of THOSE patients...perfect labs but my body is a mess. who knows what is going on.
Do you have an endo doc yet? have you been diagnosed? what are they saying??:hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

First I was told I had the flu for months at a time over a period of years. Treatment was to wash my hands more. 
After my first abnormal thyroid test, the Holistic doc offered my lots of expensive supplements to "detox" my body. Told me to eat organic. Dismissed a thyroid problem because I did not "look" hyperthyroid as my tests indicated.

I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue, sleep apnea; given a CPAP, told to exercise (when I was completely incapable of doing the most basic things), treated for depression with no improvement, told to take B vitamins and offered amphetamines.

I was tested for Mono many times, asked about lyme disease, told my heart racing was not a real problem, diagnosed with anxiety, had anti-depressants pushed onto me again, told to go to therapy (which I was already in). Generally treated like a hypochondriac.


----------



## KellyRae (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for your replies!
I am trying to get help for my daughter (I think that thread is a few posts down).
Of all of those dx's that you both listed, have those been eliminated and now your dx is Hashi's?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know if a diagnosis ever actually "goes away." I will say that thyroid medication is the only prescription medication I take today and that it has drastically improved all my other symptoms. I have taken anti-depressants on several occasion to treat depression and fibromyalgia, but have never found them to be very useful. I am still in therapy and imagine I will be for years, and I do use the CPAP for my sleep apnea although I don't really know that it works. I am still adjusting my thyroid medication, so the long term benefit is yet to be determined. I am hopeful that this will have a long term benefit for my overall health.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

KellyRae said:


> I was wondering what other diagnosis for your symptoms
> any of you have had before being correctly diagnosed with Hashi's...
> 
> thanks in advance for your replies!


Fibromyalgia. Did not have it. Sleep apnea. Did not have that either.
Simply Hashi's. 
Don't we have a heck of a time getting a CORRECT diagnosis?! 
Scary.
Apparently some medical schools think it should be common practice to "experiment" on us with bogus diagnoses and meds that we don't need and/or could hurt us.
Sorry for the rant! I feel very strongly about this


----------

